# Australia Philippines family travel club



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
The concept of starting this club is to get airfares at group booking prices between Australia cities and Manila, though without having to travel together. The concept is that the club is free, though we make savings on our airfares by using buying power.

My thoughts are that we start the conversation here about how it can happen and then we set up another thread where people identify that they want to be in the club, just by providing their username (and number of family/friend likely to travel) eg Aussieboy x 7. I (or another volunteer if we have 1) will then take the username, add it to a spreadsheet and provide a membership number.

Once we have at least 200 members then we could approach travel agents for prices. I have no links to any travel agents and am open to suggestions, (i was thinking of something like flight centre which has offices in most major cities)We think this would be appealing for a travel agent as they would become the sole provider for the club. The club will always grow which should result in our buying power growing.

You might think to get 200 people is a hard thing to do? Not really when you start talking to friends and contacts. All they would need to do is join the Living and Working in Australia Forum to get a user name, they may actually also find the site very useful for other information as i have done. Any new people going through the process of seeking advice on the immigration site when successful in getting a visa could bring their loved one from Philippines at a cheaper price. We all have paid a large sum of money to have our Filipino loved ones with us in Australia. Hopefully this may ease a bit of the cost on the new arrivals as well as those wishing to visit home.

I have never done anything like this before and am open to suggestions. This concept grew a lot bigger than i initially had in mind but after a chat with another member, i could see the potential.

*Important please note, i will never ask for any personal details or information as if this works it will only require you to quote your membership number and username and club name.*

I welcome the moderators to this thread and hope we are not violating any rules and hope they appreciate that the intent is to financially relieve some of the stress of those coming to Australia the first time as well as those already here.


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> The concept of starting this club is to get airfares at group booking prices between Australia cities and Manila, though without having to travel together. The concept is that the club is free, though we make savings on our airfares by using buying power.
> 
> My thoughts are that we start the conversation here about how it can happen and then we set up another thread where people identify that they want to be in the club, just by providing their username (and number of family/friend likely to travel) eg Aussieboy x 7. I (or another volunteer if we have 1) will then take the username, add it to a spreadsheet and provide a membership number.
> 
> Once we have at least 200 members then we could approach travel agents for prices. I have no links to any travel agents and am open to suggestions, (i was thinking of something like flight centre which has offices in most major cities)We think this would be appealing for a travel agent as they would become the sole provider for the club. The club will always grow which should result in our buying power growing.
> 
> You might think to get 200 people is a hard thing to do? Not really when you start talking to friends and contacts. All they would need to do is join the Living and Working in Australia Forum to get a user name, they may actually also find the site very useful for other information as i have done. Any new people going through the process of seeking advice on the immigration site when successful in getting a visa could bring their loved one from Philippines at a cheaper price. We all have paid a large sum of money to have our Filipino loved ones with us in Australia. Hopefully this may ease a bit of the cost on the new arrivals as well as those wishing to visit home.
> 
> I have never done anything like this before and am open to suggestions. This concept grew a lot bigger than i initially had in mind but after a chat with another member, i could see the potential.
> 
> *Important please note, i will never ask for any personal details or information as if this works it will only require you to quote your membership number and username and club name.*
> 
> I welcome the moderators to this thread and hope we are not violating any rules and hope they appreciate that the intent is to financially relieve some of the stress of those coming to Australia the first time as well as those already here.


Add me aussieboy, maybe two once the visa is issued, but right now its just me.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Gee i have not even set up the thread for that yet, my thoughts were one membeship but when we approached the travel agents it would be in your case 2 members with one number


----------



## Aussieboy07

Ok the other thread is up so add there and that is where i will get the names for the spreadsheet, i need to keep the other one pure, and use this just for chat or ideas


----------



## Aussieboy07

I am happy that people are showing their interest, and chatting here that is good. The other thread is only to register for your membership.


----------



## iduno

Aussieboy07 said:


> I am happy that people are showing their interest, and chatting here that is good. The other thread is only to register for your membership.


Whats the name of the other thread...cant find it


----------



## Aussieboy07

To join Australia Philippines family travel club

Iduno. looks like we started something


----------



## Aussieboy07

Sorry have had computer problems, chatting to other friends outside of this forum to gain interest


----------



## Aussieboy07

Currently we have 19 members


----------



## bloojet

I like the idea Aussieboy.. count me in.. ^_^


----------



## Aussieboy07

Bloojet you are number 20 what city eg Sydney and how many possible travelers eg you fiancée and baby would be 3


----------



## Aussieboy07

woops that will be your membership number ie 20


----------



## danielle_ramon

I'm keen too aussieboy.. 2 of us from Melbourne


----------



## bloojet

Aussieboy07 said:


> Bloojet you are number 20 what city eg Sydney and how many possible travelers eg you fiancée and baby would be 3


Thanks! I will go together with my wife to Adelaide this coming July. No baby yet. Travellers? I think 4 (in the future) for our parents.


----------



## tresha0206

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> The concept of starting this club is to get airfares at group booking prices between Australia cities and Manila, though without having to travel together. The concept is that the club is free, though we make savings on our airfares by using buying power.
> 
> My thoughts are that we start the conversation here about how it can happen and then we set up another thread where people identify that they want to be in the club, just by providing their username (and number of family/friend likely to travel) eg Aussieboy x 7. I (or another volunteer if we have 1) will then take the username, add it to a spreadsheet and provide a membership number.
> 
> Once we have at least 200 members then we could approach travel agents for prices. I have no links to any travel agents and am open to suggestions, (i was thinking of something like flight centre which has offices in most major cities)We think this would be appealing for a travel agent as they would become the sole provider for the club. The club will always grow which should result in our buying power growing.
> 
> You might think to get 200 people is a hard thing to do? Not really when you start talking to friends and contacts. All they would need to do is join the Living and Working in Australia Forum to get a user name, they may actually also find the site very useful for other information as i have done. Any new people going through the process of seeking advice on the immigration site when successful in getting a visa could bring their loved one from Philippines at a cheaper price. We all have paid a large sum of money to have our Filipino loved ones with us in Australia. Hopefully this may ease a bit of the cost on the new arrivals as well as those wishing to visit home.
> 
> I have never done anything like this before and am open to suggestions. This concept grew a lot bigger than i initially had in mind but after a chat with another member, i could see the potential.
> 
> *Important please note, i will never ask for any personal details or information as if this works it will only require you to quote your membership number and username and club name.*
> 
> I welcome the moderators to this thread and hope we are not violating any rules and hope they appreciate that the intent is to financially relieve some of the stress of those coming to Australia the first time as well as those already here.


Hi All,

I like to join "Australia Philippines family travel club", how?

Thanks,


----------

